# Smackdown in the trees! Or, how NOT to remove a tree.



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, you guys are the pros, so you tell me, but this doesn't look quite right to me:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyPjPACDqU8&NR


----------



## John464 (Oct 21, 2006)

first problem is that he should of used the tree next to it as his crotch

second problem is that his rope man needs to learn how many wraps to take and how to let it run down


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Oct 21, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Well, you guys are the pros, so you tell me, but this doesn't look quite right to me:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyPjPACDqU8&NR




Your telling me lol..:jawdrop:


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Oct 21, 2006)

John464 said:


> first problem is that he should of used the tree next to it as his crotch
> 
> second problem is that his rope man needs to learn how many wraps to take and how to let it run down



I think the guy in the vid needs a career change lol


----------



## Ekka (Oct 21, 2006)

Haha, I found this video of Gypo running like mad and ditching his saw, funny as.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9Co0ieERww&NR


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 21, 2006)

On the first video, is it just me or does he have a tip line tied into that top to help pull it over? You'd think with that much lean, he wouldn't be too concerned with the direction the top is going to fall.


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh, I just figured it out! When you don't use a notch and just rip the top, I guess a tip line would be useful.


----------



## smokechase II (Oct 21, 2006)

*Gypo running like mad*

"I found this video of Gypo running like mad and ditching his saw.", Ekka.

I don't believe that is Gypo.
Follow me on this one.

While it looks horrible.
I believe that the cutter had it all figured out and getting out of Dodge was correctly done.

I rest my case.


----------



## smokechase II (Oct 21, 2006)

*first video*

At least the standard denial of blaming the groundie is still available.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 21, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Haha, I found this video of Gypo running like mad and ditching his saw, funny as.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9Co0ieERww&NR




Yeah, I saw that. Another OOOPS!


Interesting how many tree cutting vids are on there. Did you see the one where the suburbanites tried to "chop down a tree" with a hatchet, circular saw, and a drill? 

All the while the toddler sits in his stroller, watching them with an, "I can't believe I'm related to these idiots." expression on his face.


----------



## younggun (Oct 21, 2006)

is the sound out of sync or is he whipping around in that basket with the saw running wot?


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 21, 2006)

younggun said:


> is the sound out of sync or is he whipping around in that basket with the saw running wot?




I think he is whipping around in the basket!!!! Scares me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbtree (Oct 22, 2006)

smokechase II said:


> "I found this video of Gypo running like mad and ditching his saw.", Ekka.
> 
> I don't believe that is Gypo.
> Follow me on this one.
> ...



Nope, that is John all right....I remember when he first posted it...that laugh is a dead give away, also the lack of a brain bucket.....


----------



## Ekka (Oct 22, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Interesting how many tree cutting vids are on there. Did you see the one where the suburbanites tried to "chop down a tree" with a hatchet, circular saw, and a drill?
> 
> All the while the toddler sits in his stroller, watching them with an, "I can't believe I'm related to these idiots." expression on his face.



I'm hunting for that one now ... I haven't seen it, be funny too. WTF would you use a drill for?


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 22, 2006)

Ekka said:


> I'm hunting for that one now ... I haven't seen it, be funny too. WTF would you use a drill for?




The circular saw wasn't large enough to cut the tree, the cordless drill was to finish it off!!!:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 
Andy


----------



## smokechase II (Oct 22, 2006)

*brain bucket theory*

I was aware that it was Gypo. Just being ornery.

We used to have quit a few contractors using drills to top trees in the forests of the NW.

They'd drill a hole for explosives, leave some cord down the tree and blow the top.

We figured we needed more snags. Wildlife people are another group with widespread obsessive compulsive disorders. Fortunately we've gotten over most of this particular group behavior.

All of the contractors that did this have a couple stories about not using enough powder and having to deal with a real mess.


----------

